# Benjamin Sheridan Super Streak owner's need your advice.



## wade7575 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm new to this site and would like to start off by saying Hi to everyone.
I'm going to be getting a Benjamin Super Streak in the near future and I'm wondering what Ammo works good in this Model.I know that every gun likes something different that's why I'm asking for people that own a Super Streak to comment.
What I'm looking for is to use Pellet's that are not the cheapest but that do not cost the most just somewhere middle of the road price wise.
I'm also looking to use regular Pellets and was thinking of trying the Crossman Premier 10.5 gr RWS SuperMag 9.3 gr RWS SuperDome 8.3 gr RWS SuperPoint 8.2 gr Beeman Kodiak 10.6 gr.
I was also tinking of trying the Predator 8.gr
I will be getting this gun in a .177 Cal
Can anyone please let me know if anyone has had good result's using any of these Pellets with this gun,I would also welcome any other Pellets that Super Streak owners are using with good result's.I'm looking to mostly shoot regular pellet's and olny shoot PBA Pellet's a small amount of the time.


----------

